# Share your shrimp tank scape



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi I wanted to start a shrimp tank thread. Only post the picture of your whole tank. This is not about shrimp but about their home 

My newest tank: DIY 3 gallon long tank with 72 LED DIY lighting also.








Shot at 2012-05-08


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a few weeks old after my last rescape, everything has grown a bit but here it is. 10G shrimp home.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome, looks like a jungle for shrimp.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Hi I wanted to start a shrimp tank thread. Only post the picture of your whole tank. This is not about shrimp but about their home
> 
> My newest tank: DIY 3 gallon long tank with 72 LED DIY lighting also.
> 
> ...


This a cute little tank. Where do they sell these?


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is my Taiwan Bee tank, I'll post my Tiger Tank later. It has grown in quite a bit since this photo, I really should take a more recent photo, but am lazy.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

This is my 15 gallon Fire Red Tank. Not really a scape because things kinda got outta control, but it's pleasant to look at.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> This a cute little tank. Where do they sell these?


I bought it in LA store that no longer exist. I think this is what people refer to beta tank that has divider to create 3 compartment. 

I just de-rim the top for cleaner look


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm curious, what are you using for CO2 on this tank? The plants look happy.



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> This is my 15 gallon Fire Red Tank. Not really a scape because things kinda got outta control, but it's pleasant to look at.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's my PRL tank:


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Here's my PRL tank:


Very nice tank +1 
But you post a picture of a shrimp (even though it's a very nice shrimp) -1 :smile:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Here's my PRL tank:


my shrimp read this thread with me and told me they want to go live with you! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

That tank inspired me to start another tank.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Here's my PRL tank:


awesome tank.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> This is my 15 gallon Fire Red Tank. Not really a scape because things kinda got outta control, but it's pleasant to look at.


Anybody know what plant is directly in the middle?


----------



## deviltiger (Feb 23, 2011)

here is my tank!! 60 gallon, full ada soil (crystal, golden bee and orange shrimp)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuuAKln2tH0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wont let my shrimp look at youjettisonme tank, they would all threaten to kill them selves if I did nto ship them to him... Nice scape!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Old tank in the process of converting to new scaping









Shot at 2012-04-26


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Shot May 11th, 2012.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*NANO 6 gal crs ss/neos*









*Main 30gal crs ss/cbs sss/oebt*








This is a pic of it when I just rescaped, looks better now. a lil different


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 19, 2012)

CookieM said:


> Hi I wanted to start a shrimp tank thread. Only post the picture of your whole tank. This is not about shrimp but about their home
> 
> My newest tank: DIY 3 gallon long tank with 72 LED DIY lighting also.
> 
> ...


What kind of filter is that?

Also, what's with the bio rocks stacked up in the corner by the filter?


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> What kind of filter is that?
> 
> Also, what's with the bio rocks stacked up in the corner by the filter?


Hehe it's AZOO Mignon Filter 60. It's the best mini filter for a small tank like mine. 

http://www.amazon.com/AZOO-AZ13097-...WCMO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1336779606&sr=8-4

I got bored one day dunno what to do with the bio rock so I stack them up for fun. Lots of baby shrimps use it as housing. Think of it as a condominium :icon_mrgr


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> *NANO 6 gal crs ss/neos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool::drool::drool:
Where did you get them rocks? I like the 3 small round one also.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

dasob85 said:


>


Nice one day I will have a rack with 4 12g long tank :angryfire


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I want the ada 120-f  4 foot long shrimp tank instead of 3ft haha


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Crazy price for a tank that size. Since I built many tanks before. I'll take the high quality glass from my uncle's work and build my self one


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

you should make a 36l x 24w x 12h shrimp tank then. would be awesome


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

CookieM said:


> :drool::drool::drool:
> Where did you get them rocks? I like the 3 small round one also.



Thanks you for drooling!

Beni Mineral Balls? Thanks to master Jedi Ray G for referring me to be ni ba chi . uk


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

My old planted tank:










My CRS tank:


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Max Kenji said:


> My old planted tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Max Kenji said:


> My old planted tank:...My CRS tank:


What is that skinny plant in the middle?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 19, 2012)

CookieM said:


> Hehe it's AZOO Mignon Filter 60. It's the best mini filter for a small tank like mine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AZOO-AZ13097-...WCMO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1336779606&sr=8-4


Can it hold any bio rocks in it?


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> What is that skinny plant in the middle?


That's a Crinum Calamistratum.
A nice plant but very slow growing.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Can it hold any bio rocks in it?


If you can find small enough bio rock to fit. I put carbon rock in the back like about 3 teaspoon full. 

It's a nano filter don't expect too much bio filter for it. There literally not much room beside filtering.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, I needed to post a current picture.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice Pejerrey. Post more =)


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Max: that fully planted scape is...interesting.

Very cool and well done but surprisingly...different. Definitely different in a good way though.

I know next to nothing about art or design but it feels like it go against some of the common design or scaping methods.

Usually people who have the experience and talent to design great layouts have the tendency to strictly stick to whatever design discipline they are using. Sort of rare to see something that skilled that also changes things up.


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow... really love the composition of this one... just lovely.



dasob85 said:


>


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

dasob and youjettisonme are screwing up the curve!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks  now if I could just get all the stems to grow at the same rate lol


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my shrimp tank.








Since the duckweed took over the surface I will admit the tank has a green tint to it, but nothing like the picture. The structure in the background is actually bone white. The green mess at the top is hornwort and duckweed and a small hunk of zuchini (or was it cucumber?). 
The shrimps share this tank with three red clawed crabs so there is a dry area in the far back corner.








I know you said no shrimp pictures, but you failed to make any mention of crab pictures.








That's the biggest. The two little 'uns are still easily freaked out and they don't like their pictures taken it seems.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh wow I finally see the crab. I thought you meant to spell CRAP =P

Let me rephrase that. Try not to get shrimp only picture. there's already a shrimp thread.

I want to see the shrimp scaping or their home. Take full picture not parts of tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Oh wow I finally see the crab. I thought you meant to spell CRAP =P
> 
> Let me rephrase that. Try not to get shrimp only picture. there's already a shrimp thread.
> 
> I want to see the shrimp scaping or their home. Take full picture not parts of tank.


Fts only.... Full tank shots right


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is two of my custom made 12 x 12 x 12 tanks when I first had the plants in, they are now a bit overgrown but the shrimps like them.









the one on the right with the little feeding dish is my high end CRS/CBS/TB tank. I have many babies crawling in and under that rock, dragon lace its called...might have a different name in Japan.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> This is two of my custom made 12 x 12 x 12 tanks when I first had the plants in, they are now a bit overgrown but the shrimps like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool unique ideas. 2 in 1 kind of set-up roud:


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Fts only.... Full tank shots right


My tank is set up so that you look in through an end pane instead of the big front panel. If I step back far enough to give a FTS then you would see how messy my house is. :icon_wink


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

evilhorde said:


> My tank is set up so that you look in through an end pane instead of the big front panel. If I step back far enough to give a FTS then you would see how messy my house is. :icon_wink


I'm not judging =) You see my first post? There's an electrical toothbrush next to it :icon_lol:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

here are my tanks well 4 of them any way

1.5 gal crs cube










1 gal green shrimp tank










1 gal yellow tank










5 gal cbs & orange neotank used to be oebt but they have moved out


----------



## jennesque (May 10, 2012)

Max Kenji said:


> My old planted tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask what plants are in this.. is that java moss? And wisteria..? Sorry, total newb. Also curious what grass that it in the back, and the carpet..


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

my very first shrimp cylinder from 2 years ago not much of a scape


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

ren said:


> my very first shrimp cylinder from 2 years ago not much of a scape


nice colors roud: whats the short green stem in the front called?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

i'm not sure what the scientific name is but i think they're call microswords. i only bought them because it would make my cylinder look like a center piece on my desk.


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

jennesque said:


> Can I ask what plants are in this.. is that java moss? And wisteria..? Sorry, total newb. Also curious what grass that it in the back, and the carpet..


That's peacock moss and anubias petite nana tied on wood.
Giant hair grass and wisteria in the back. Windelov, Java, Bolbitis heudelotii Fern tied on stone.
And some Taiwan moss stone in the middle ground.
The carpet was Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba, some micro sword "narrow leaf", Pogostemon helferi and some other plants..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant-submissions/26214-hemianthus-callitrichoides.html


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

My planted tank with CRS and Rili


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

ryantube said:


> My planted tank with CRS and Rili


Nice tank Ryan, full of plants shrimps must be loving it roud:


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

ucantimagine said:


>


roud: Over-killed lighting. It turn the whole tank into a different color instead of their natural.

:icon_lol: I can't imagine staring into this tank to find yellow shrimp

Your plants must be screaming with happy thoughts.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

The light is rather bright but it's mostly my phone that can't handle it. In person nothing is yellow. lol
I really want to pull the Swords out but 1. I have no place else to put them and 2. The root systems are massive and that much disturbance could kill my shrimp.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

My new 20 gallon long project. Testing with black blasting sand, if plants doesn't grow well with dry start then I'll just buy Flourite Black. 

My plan is to have the floor all covered with Dward Hairgrass and the driftwood will be fully covered in Riccia. 

I'm testing plants atm so I'm in no rush to fill the tank.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

My new shrimp cube. 4.5" x 4.5" x 4.5"

I plan to put a max number of 5 shrimps in there just for enjoyment. Still trying to figuring out a way to put a tiny bubble air stone in there.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

damn~ you guys have like a freaking forest in there~! make me awful bad.. i didnt make much on decoration


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Update!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Update!


I'm banding you from posting more GREAT tank scape on this thread. :hihi: Kidding!


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

See sig


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

jeremyTR said:


> See sig


Too small to make out anything.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

WOW, there are some seriously amazing looking planted tanks here! Shrimp must be in shrimpie heaven.


----------

